

AsK HN : Is it a good idea to write an ebook on MVP development? - anujkk

I am thinking about writing an ebook as my next side project. I see many people who have a startup idea but don't know how to actually implement it. Would it be nice to have an ebook that teaches how to quickly develop a MVP? It will be a step-by-step guide to develop MVP of an actual product e.g., HN Clone.<p>Is there a demand for such ebooks? What are some similar books? Which web application one should choose as an example project?<p>As of now, I think I will go with HN Clone as project and HTML/CSS/jQuery/Bootstrap/Python/Flask/SqlAlchemy/MySQL as technology stack. What are your suggestions?<p>P.S. : I don't know Ruby/Rails. I'm basically a Python/PHP guy.
======
brudgers
Your story developing an MVP could be interesting. A book which pretends that
a non-project is an MVP probably won't be.

The passion of execution is what makes _Getting Real_ interesting.
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/toc.php>

------
redspark
It sounds like you want to write an ebook sample application tutorial and just
piggyback on a lean startup keyword.

The most complicated and most mysterious part of creating an MVP is using your
customer feedback loop to determine what the MVP needs to look like. Merely
creating a HN clone without also outlining your feedback loop and why you
determined an HN clone to be your MVP would not hold much value.

------
stevejalim
I hope so: <https://leanpub.com/idea-to-income/> :o)

~~~
anujkk
Haha nice. So you already started working on it? How many signups you got? :)

~~~
stevejalim
Not that many, really - though I'm not promoting it anywhere yet

------
djb_hackernews
Sounds like a tiny market of poor people.

------
nerdfiles
It helps. Each product can now be viewed as a general scientific hypothesis;
so publishing your work is essential.

You wouldn't be writing _on MVP development_ but rather exposing to everyone
just how well you are at executing it. In my mind, your question seems like
asking, "Is it a good idea to write an ebook on the scientific method?"

You have to manage what kind of philosophical posturing you're going to make.
What you will write about may not necessarily translate to other projects, and
that'll be for the fact that your hypotheses will be defined by the nature of
your product. I believe what I'm saying is consistent with "don't choose your
tech stack first" since the product's nature determines what the tech stack
will be.

